# Catio is complete!



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

*Building a Catio, what kind of wood?*

Yay, Fall is coming and I will finally be able to build a Catio for my 2 cats .
My question is what would is safe for the cats and is strong enough to hold up outside?
My plan is for the cats to be able to go in and out as they please threw a cat door in the window (while I'm home of course). 
I would love to see pictures of your Catio!
Thanks!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Regina, try to track burt down. Or - wait. Let me see if I can find the threads.

burt built a spectacular catio: http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/315417-screening-deck-aka-catio-thread.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/315954-cat-trees-stores-vs-online-5.html

blumpy did too: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/336001-catio-boys.html

I know there are a couple of other members too. Greenport ferals built an impressive "shelter" - I can't remember others off the top of my head. Oh, builder. 

I think they give some detail about the kinds of materials they used.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally my cats get to enjoy the outside safely!!
They absolutely love it and the guy that came out an did this for me did an amazing job. It is so much better then I though it would be.
I plan on wrapping some of the posts with rope to make them scratches and I will be adding a few other toys.
Anyone else have pictures of their out door area for the cats? I would love to see them!

Here are a few pictures from start to finish of the Catio 
Catio Slideshow by rconti83 | Photobucket


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's wonderful! 

Wow, my boys would so LOVE that!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That's great! Wish I could do something here but it's a town home so options are limited. That's why we got the stroller. One doesn't really like it.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

That is so cool, well done! Great idea and execution! :thumb

I love seeing projects like this. It will be very many years before I even enter my career, let alone have saved enough for my own house, but I fully intend to have something like this be a part of it when I do.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you 
Been wanting this since I moved out of my last house. Before there was a screened in porch where Tessie (passed away almost 1 year ago) and Stella use to hang out all the time. Since I moved to a new house with no porch I could tell Stella missed the outside so I saved my $$ and got one built. It was the perfect spot for a catio, the space was not being used for anything. Now Stella can enjoy it with her new sister Kahlua <3


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lucky lucky kitties, this is so nice.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

That looks awesome! Well done! Aggie's asking if she can come play hehe


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's very nice, and thanks for showing the space before you built. That's a perfect place isn't it, just made for a catio!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh WOW! Pure PAWSOMENESS!
Lucky, lucky kitties!
Sharon


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

it looks amazing, i bet your cats love it!


----------



## peanuts mom (Oct 29, 2013)

*If you're still looking for input..*

We used fir 2x4s and standard roofing plywood covered in regular 3-tab shingles and it has worked fine. Oak would be even better if you could afford it. 

Our catio is pretty basic compared with the magnificent links above. The outside dimensions on our catio are roughly 12'x8'x10'. Peanut accesses it whenever she wants through a pet door insert in the kitchen window screen. We leave the window open pretty much continuously from May-October and she's outside on the catio constantly. We also leave it open on mild sunny days in the winter when we're home. 

The only thing we would do differently is to have used screening with a smaller mesh. Last spring a teeny tiny bird, much smaller than what we normally have here, squeezed through the mesh and Peanut quickly caught it.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What a great space for your cats, well done. 
Those are some lucky cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, that's an impressive catio peanuts mom! And Peanut is adorable.  She's certainly enjoying herself out there!


----------

